# P-funk's first comp



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, it is all over with, my first competition is done.  I am realy glad that it is over as I have worked super hard dieting.  It was more than just a 16 week diet though.  Last March (a little over a year ago) I had decided that I wanted to compete and that I just needed to add more size so I told everyone "next year is my year.  the year I do it."  I worked my ass off and got my bw up to 200lbs over the winter time.  This was way more than a diet....it was a year long goal and I am really proud of myself that I stuck it out and completed that goal.  I am also proud that, aside from some help on the final week contest preparation, I did everything myself.  I set up my own diet(s),  I set up my own training and I I even taught myself how to pose!  So, this whole thing was never about a placing or anything like that.  It was more about working hard for myself and completing my goal.  it has often been said......"it is not the destenation that is important, it is the journey that brought you there."

Thoughs on bodybuilding contests......The experiece was amazing and I learned a ton about my body.  What was really cool was seeing how quickly your body can change just with in the day, hour and even minute!  The worst part about today was the backstage area.   There are a lot of real a**holes that are really cocky and kind of leave a bad taste in your mouth about the whole competing thing.  It shouldn't be about that.  It should be about comraderie and everyone working for their personal best.  The guy that won the class that I was in (novice short) probably pissed me off the most when he is saying things like "man, I am not even a novice.  I have done all these shows this year already and won."  or "did you pass your drug test?"  to which I replied "ofcourse, I don't use anything."  and he says "yeah, I am doing an NPC show in November so I am just trying a bunch of shit out at this show."  That is so pathetic.  I can't complain and say that it isn't fair becasue I have the option to be on all kinds of junk as well but....c'mon, it is supposed to be a natural show.....oh well.

Now to the placings........I wasn't nervous at all.  After years of music school and performing being on stage for something like this was easy as pie.  All my freinds that were there were like "wow, you didn't look nervous at all."  There was no need to be either, I worked hard for this and did the best I could do.  Well, I didn't win my class, which was obvious by the story above.  There were some other bodybuilders just in the audience and a few INBF pro's that told me that they had me in second place.  I could care less about the placing but I walked away with third place in my class.  The funny thing about the show was that I weighted more than almost everyone there, even the tall guys!  It was easy to see why once you looked at my legscompared to everyone elses.  I had people coming up to me saying "Damn, your legs are huge!  What the hell!"  and "Man, you defenitly have the best set of wheels here.....your quads are big!"  my freinds backstage with me are like "Yeah, you have never seen someone train legs like this guy"  So that was really nice.

Will I ever do it again.....maybe...I could see myself doing another show next year.   But, one thing is for sure.....the next time I compete no doubt about it I will be the biggest guy in that place!  And I wont do it with drugs......I will do it with hard work and disipline.....the only way!

Well, thanks everyone for all the well wishes and great input and advice along the way.  It was extremly appreciated.

-patrick


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh yeah....we have a ton of pics.  my father goes back to cleveland on mon. and he is going to turn the digital camera over to my sister who will email me all the pics and if i can post it the video of my posing routine.  we have some other pics on a regular camera too so i will post those sometime once they get developed.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

Congratulations Funky  I'm so proud of you for completing your goal and for taking 3rd. It's been a long road for you because I remember you saying that you wanted to do this for a while now. You've done an outstanding job doing this by yourself from the start. 

I really can't wait to see these pics.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2004)

thanks.....almost your turn!!

The best part is....after a day of eating (carbing up) on honey and dry frosted flakes I have no cravings for sweets or sugar!!!  I had some pizza and some cheese cake though.  But tomorrow I am back to a normal breakfast.....normal size (for me) that is:

omlet
2 turkey burgers
bowl of oatmeal w/blueberries
cup of coffee


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

You are too good.  I'd be chowing down everything


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2004)

I thought I'd be too.....I just don't have the appetite for it now.  it is really weird.  maybe tomorrow i will feel differently...i dunno??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

So what did it feel like getting up there your first time ever competing and taking 3rd?  Was it a relief, does it feel well deserved or do you feel like you should have placed higher/lower? Did you talk to the judges afterwards?

Oh and the most important question............what kind of cheesecake was it


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So what did it feel like getting up there your first time ever competing and taking 3rd?  Was it a relief, does it feel well deserved or do you feel like you should have placed higher/lower? Did you talk to the judges afterwards?
> 
> Oh and the most important question............what kind of cheesecake was it


You know what in all honesty, the kid that took first, even though he admited to me that he was "on" for a natural show, looked good...he deserved to take first.  The guy that beat me for second looked good but I really believe that I think I had him beat but who knows.  That is the thing about bodybuilding, it is so subjective.  Once I was done and walked around front so many people were coming up to me saying that "I got rob", "it was bs" and i was like "ya know what, it doesn't even  matter to me that much.  Good for that kid.  I am just happy that i did it."

No, I didn't stay and talk with the judges.  Should I have?  I don't really care about those typed of things.  Plus I am weird.  One on one I am pretty shy but when I have to get on stage I have no prblem performing??  lol.

The cheescake was chocolate and we had three different kinds of pizza between my freinds, my faterh and I.  All in all I killed and entire large pizza.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2004)

Congratulations Patrick, that's awesome!  Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 27, 2004)

Congrats bud...and your words speak of a person with true class, integrity, discipline, and all the rest 

I understand what you said abou the guys/gals with attitudes backdtage that's one of the biggest turn-offs for me...and also what gives the sport a bad name...too many hed strong egomaniacs 

Anyways...be proud of your accomplishments....you did great...and good luck adjusting back to "normal" life...eating, training, etc.  That is always the hardest part for me.

Also...best of luck if you decide to do it agian


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks JerseyDevil.

Thanks FF.  Yeah, the ego is really a big turn off.  There was this kid there entering the tean class and he had the worst tan I have ever seen.  I mean it looked really bad.  And one of the other guys coaches (this fat piece of shit) walks over to this guy and starts telling him "oh, you look terrible. your tan looks like shit."  this kid was so upset and nervous that he didn't even want to go out there.  So my buddy and I walk over to the kid and we are like talking to him, telling him that he looks good and that he has worked hard and showing him how he can apply the tan better next time.  the kid wasn't built for a bodybulding show at all.  he was really realy skiny and had no "v" taper and no chest or anything.  Upon talking to him we find out that this was just a goal for him to lose weight as he has always been nothing but a fat kid.  For this show he dropped 85lbs!!  His family was there and everything and we are like "man, that is f*ck'in great....good for you bro!!  you did a fantastic job.  you shuold be proud of yourself."  I mean, the fact that all that hard work of that kid reaching an accomplishment like that was almost completely sqandered by this fat asshole trying to hurt his feelings.  We just sat there and started that jerk off down thinkg "who the hell are you too talk you fat animal."


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Thanks JerseyDevil.
> 
> Thanks FF. Yeah, the ego is really a big turn off. There was this kid there entering the tean class and he had the worst tan I have ever seen. I mean it looked really bad. And one of the other guys coaches (this fat piece of shit) walks over to this guy and starts telling him "oh, you look terrible. your tan looks like shit." this kid was so upset and nervous that he didn't even want to go out there. So my buddy and I walk over to the kid and we are like talking to him, telling him that he looks good and that he has worked hard and showing him how he can apply the tan better next time. the kid wasn't built for a bodybulding show at all. he was really realy skiny and had no "v" taper and no chest or anything. Upon talking to him we find out that this was just a goal for him to lose weight as he has always been nothing but a fat kid. For this show he dropped 85lbs!! His family was there and everything and we are like "man, that is f*ck'in great....good for you bro!! you did a fantastic job. you shuold be proud of yourself." I mean, the fact that all that hard work of that kid reaching an accomplishment like that was almost completely sqandered by this fat asshole trying to hurt his feelings. We just sat there and started that jerk off down thinkg "who the hell are you too talk you fat animal."


P-Funk...I have more respect for the average person who uses a bodybuilding show as a goal to showcase their hard work, than for the person who uses and competes in a natural show, even when they know they are not natural.  It truly pisses me off to no end.  Us that do decided to remain natural have to work 500 times harder to even come close to the level as the ones that juice.  But then to have some fat slob knock a kid down because of his tan was totally wrong.  He was propabbly very self concious as it was, then to have some azzhole tell him that crap... My mouth would have gotten me in trouble there had I heard that.

The egos are big at shows, often over inflated.  Do you ever wonder how they can actually fit through the door?  To me competeting is a very humbling experience, something I never take for granted.

You did a great job!   You obtained your goal that you had set out to do!  What more could you ask for?  Well...besides more sex?   
We are all very proud of you!  You rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2004)

Awesome job buddy! I'm so stoked for you, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 27, 2004)

Alright Patrick !  Way to go man !  Congrats , i can't imagine what you went through but I know it took a lot of desire and will power. My hats off to you !


----------



## Monolith (Jun 27, 2004)

*WAY TO GO P!!!!!!*

 3rd place is AWESOME, especially with probably half the other guys in there on gear!  I cant wait to see the pics!!  You fuckin rock, dude.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey Patrick  Awesome Job.

Reading those stories, you are a top notch guy.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2004)

P-funk congratulations! 

some questions:

how many were in the novice short class?
did you also cross over to the open class?
what did you weigh in at?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow... sounds like a great experience.

 Congrats P!  Dont forget to post those pics man!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2004)

thanks everyone.

prince:

- I think there were 5 or 6 in my class.  can't remeber which.  I need to look at the photos. I didn't crossover because I wanted to keep my first show simple si I just did the one class.  There were no weigh in's since the classes were by height but I was sittin' at right around 180lbs after carbing back up.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, I don't have the pictures out of the digital camera yet (hopefully tuesday). I have some that one of my freind's took back stage in the pump up area. this one was one of my fav's of the night.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2004)

Its a tiny little pic   I want to see more bigger pics 

From what I can see though you look great


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2004)

how can i make it bigger though??


----------



## Myst (Jun 27, 2004)

Congrats!

Does this help you out any?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 28, 2004)

great job P, i knew you would do well.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2004)

Holy crap Patrick, you look awesome! You looked impressive before, but this is still such a transformation. Great job!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow Pfunk, looking great!!  That's the payoff for a lot of hard work


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 28, 2004)

Bud...from the small pick...your shape and thickness look awesome.  I'll post more feedback if you wish when you get life-size photos...LOL

One more thing...guys that "supplement" and then enter a natural show...I have one word....or maybe 2...FAWKING PATHETIC!!!

Gr8 work

And I also loved the story about the guy backstage losing 85lbs...props to him and you and your friend for helping him out in the confidence dept!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks.....once my sister emails me the pictures form her digital camera (from pre-judging).  I'll post those.  They will be less blurry and easier to see......feedback, good ro bad, is always welcome.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

Congratulations Pfunk!  You look awesome in that pic!!!!!!  
Can't wait to see others...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 28, 2004)

Great work P!  

I love the attitude you put forth.  I too believe it should be about camaraderie and not about competing backstage but apparently that's not the way it is sometimes. 

I've said it before, for anyone who competes, I give you kudos.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm with the others ... can't wait to see the pics.  That one pic you look fantastic in!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 28, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!  Not only do you look great in the one picture BUT you are clearly a hellofa guy and a class act.


----------



## Var (Jun 28, 2004)

Congrats, Funk!  Great job!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 28, 2004)

Congradulations.  You did awesome.  You should be so proud of yourself.  You look fantastic, and the attitude you have is incredible.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

Ohhh Patrick, where be the Pics?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Ohhh Patrick, where be the Pics?


the pictres form my dads digi cam were really dark so he is trying to clean them up for me and is going to email them to me when he gets home, along with hopefully the video of my posing routine.

here are some photo's from my disposable that my freind was taking (I'll post more later): (hope this works....never seems to work for me for some reason)

getting ready to start my posing routine
http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/rs.bmp?bffYc4ABe87.IO7y

backstage in the pumping room:
http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/mmbackstage.bmp?bffYc4ABwg2X.80C

here is the other picture i tried to post that came out really small...here it is again, for Jodi :
http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/backbackstage.bmp?bffYc4ABWON7G7Kj


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> getting ready to start my posing routine
> http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/rs.bmp?bffYc4ABe87.IO7y
> 
> backstage in the pumping room:
> ...



none of these worked for me?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

Tease   The links do work


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2004)

I just get a "The page cannot be displayed". 

can someone copy them from the links and attach them here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Same here Robert!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> none of these worked for me?


Werd.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

okay take 2...hopefully this works, if not I may need to send them to someone to post for me:


http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/rs.bmp?bffEh4ABkWh1IO7y

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/backbackstage.bmp?bfPXh4ABTQ.yG7Kj

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/mmbackstage.bmp?bfPXh4ABQgvP.80C


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

2 and 3 are working.  Not numero uno though.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

lets try number one again...it was one of my favorites:http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/rs.bmp?bfPXh4ABLC9bIO7y


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

That is a good picture.  Great job man!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

None of the pics work for me.  Weird


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Lemme post em.. give me a few.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

Didnt work for me, either.  Hurry up, PM.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

here is another for you freaks.....this is me getting hit with some PAM cooking spray by one of my freinds:


http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/oil.bmp?bf_ph4AB_7B.EMLR


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey, that one worked!

 Your arms look huge in that pic. 

 What were your measurements going into the contest?  Did ya take any?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

Didn't take any......Three weeks out I was just a tad under 17".  My waist was under 29" though.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Best I could do..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> here is another for you freaks.....this is me getting hit with some PAM cooking spray by one of my freinds:
> 
> 
> http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/oil.bmp?bf_ph4AB_7B.EMLR


I cant see this one.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

I wonder why it works sometimes and then sometimes it doesn't??


http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/oil.bmp?bfv8h4AB2TlfEMLR


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Worked that time.  Weird.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow P, you should be really proud!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/oil.bmp?bf_ph4AB_7B.EMLR
http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/oil.bmp?bfv8h4AB2TlfEMLR

Ok, I see the problem.  The first link is missing some letters and numbers after the /oil.bmp?  

I wonder why it worked for mono though..


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks


----------



## TaPo31 (Jun 29, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

God damn, your legs look freaky huge in that first pic... _and_ the pic is taken from across the room and its kind of blurry. 

 You look awesome dude.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2004)

Damn. I can't see any of them, except for the thumbnails PreMier posted (which looked awesome btw).


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks JD...let me try again:


http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/oil.bmp?bfxys4ABPdhxEMLR


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Damn Funky you look great   More pics more pics


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

gotta waite for my dad to email the ones he has from pre-judging in his digital camera........patience Jodi.....patience.....LOL


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> None of the pics work for me.  Weird



me either


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn. I can't see any of them, except for the thumbnails PreMier posted (which looked awesome btw).



werd


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> me either


did you click the second link?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> werd


did you mean word or weird?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

NT- Werd is slang.  Like agreeing with something.  Werd.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> NT- Werd is slang. Like agreeing with something. Werd.


I didn't know "shorty," but even I know werd.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 1, 2004)

damnit none of them are working for me except the thumbs that Premier posted.  Somebody figure this out i haven't seen any pics yet.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

Yan, how about I email them to you and you host them here for me?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

You can eMail me if yan doesnt reply.

jsauter@sinclairoil.com


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, I'll email to you.  LOL, yan is an idiot. I don't knon what he wants to see?  He was there and took most of the pictures for me...lol.

The only other one i have so far is the one of me getting oiled up.  I'll email you the other later....thanks.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll email to you. LOL, yan is an idiot. I don't knon what he wants to see? He was there and took most of the pictures for me...lol.
> 
> The only other one i have so far is the one of me getting oiled up. I'll email you the other later....thanks.


i wanna see my work fucker.  you can email them to me but i have no idea how to put them up, lol...i'll ask dennis.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

okay, when you figrue out let me know.....your camera work was brilliant by the way...you should really think about getting a job with flex magazine.  LOL


----------



## gr81 (Jul 2, 2004)

congrats funkmasta, I hope you are enjoying yoru success bro


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

thank gr81.  I am enjoying eating again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

I still can't get over how good you looked Patrick! But we still need more pics! Your definately one of my top role models now!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I still can't get over how good you looked Patrick! But we still need more pics! Your definately one of my top role models now!!


thanks rock.

The pictures form pre-judging and the video of my posing routine were taken by my father on his digital camera.  He brought the camera back to cleveland and the pictures are really dark.  He has to waite for my sister to get back from vacation next week to clean them up and send them to me.  Then I will post them.  I have a few more from the pump up room that Yanicktook.  I'll email them to him and let him host them for me since I obviously can't do it myself (idiot).


----------



## Yanick (Jul 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll email them to him and let him host them for me since I obviously can't do it myself (idiot).


so where are they?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> so where are they?


lol, waiting for you to tell me that you know how to post them.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 5, 2004)

okay, tomorrow then...dennis will be back from vacation tonight.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## Mudge (Jul 6, 2004)

Good stuff man, and as for juicers entering tested shows


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Good stuff man, and as for juicers entering tested shows


thanks mudge.

yeah, that is how i feel.  i take nothing away form the guy.  he worked hard an dhe looked good.  he deserved to win defenitly.  i just wish natural shows would stay natural though.  i have problem if you want to do it but go compete in another contest.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 9, 2004)

Great Job P!!


----------



## FlexBoy (Jul 9, 2004)

yeah p-funk awsome job and awesome dedication, i apoligize about before, next time i do a contest i'm doing it your way starting 16 weeks out w/ no cheatong ESPECIALLY no sugar free cookies.  it's funny a guy thats not on the juice placing as good as you did, when probably alot of the guys (like the guy in first) were juicing like nobody's business, it just shows that they are insecure and feel they gotta cheat themselves and their competitors to feel good about themselves... but anyways awsome jobs and your legs are HUGE


----------



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2004)

P-funk did you ever get your contest pics?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

FlexBoy said:
			
		

> yeah p-funk awsome job and awesome dedication, i apoligize about before, next time i do a contest i'm doing it your way starting 16 weeks out w/ no cheatong ESPECIALLY no sugar free cookies.  it's funny a guy thats not on the juice placing as good as you did, when probably alot of the guys (like the guy in first) were juicing like nobody's business, it just shows that they are insecure and feel they gotta cheat themselves and their competitors to feel good about themselves... but anyways awsome jobs and your legs are HUGE




Thanks Flexyboy  .....I really don't feel that the guys there that were "on" were cheating themselves in anyway.  they worked hard just like I did and they looked awsome....much better than me.  my only problem with it is that it was supposed to be a natrual show but whatever.  i don't care that much.  it was never about the placing.  it was more about just doing it to do it.



Rob- yeah, my sis just got back form vacation and is going to clean them up.  i am going home to Cleveland next weekend for my fathers birthday adn I will post them from her digital camera when i get there.


----------



## FlexBoy (Jul 9, 2004)

yeah i understand its just like your quote "I just work as hard as I can. The best part about trainig, whether is be for strength or for bodybuilding, is that no one can beat you. You can only beat yourself." which is so true.  oh and juicing in natural shows def. sucks


----------



## kvyd (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey P-funk I noticed you said music school.  What field of music you in, and what school?......a little off topic


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Hey P-funk I noticed you said music school.  What field of music you in, and what school?......a little off topic




Studied Jazz guitar at berklee college of music


----------



## Rissole (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey P-Funk well done  Nice wheels bro


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey P-Funk well done  Nice wheels bro



thanks.....you take your shirt off on the dance floor.. I take my pants off


----------

